# Vermeer 504 Super I



## MtnHerd

Hello all. This is my first posting, so I hope I am doing this right. I am looking to get a bigger round baler that can do haylage. I currently have a New Idea 4844 that does great, but cannot handle any damp hay, and sometimes I would like to have 4x5 rolls. I am looking at a Vermeer 504 Super I with hydraulic tensioner, electric tie, twine only, and a equa-fil bale monitor. The belts will probably go another couple to three seasons, but are looking a little frayed. The guy is asking $5,500 for it and is not sure what year it is. I am currently using a John Deere 4x4 5205 which I believe is 52 pto hp. I am looking to getting another tractor with 60 plus pto hp. I do not know much about the Vermeer 504 Super I's, but have heard they will bale haylage and can be used with a smaller hp tractor like mine. I do have a good Vermeer dealer local which was why I am looking at the Vermeer's, and have ran the Vermeer Rebel 5400's and really like them. Does anyone have any thoughts on this? Will this baler handle haylage? What should I look for on the baler as far as wear? What year were these made and how can I tell how old it is? What is the difference between a 504 I and a 504 Super I? Just trying to make an informed decision prior to laying down some hard earned money. Thanks for any help!


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay

I had a 504 super I and traded it this year on a 604 m my baler was a 1992 model with no monitor, spring bale tension( no hydraulic) and twine tie only. I never had any issues with mine I just wanted netwrap. I really like the baler and it would seriously swallow some hay. I was 7000$ for mine on trade in by my vermeer dealer so 5,500 for the one your looking at sounds like a really good deal if it's in good shape. As far as year model if your looking at the front of the baler to the left on the tongue there was a silver serial number badge on mine that also said the model year. This bakers were pretty simple to work on and as far as horsepower I ran mine with a kubota m4700 which was rated at only around 40pto horsepower. I later got a 9540 to run it but the 4700 ran it really well. As far as haylage I never baled any so I can't give any input there. Overall this was a very nice baler especially for its time!! How many bales you looking to roll a year?


----------



## MtnHerd

Thanks for the response. I usually put up around 400 rolls a year, and would like to do around 100 in haylage. I have some pretty steep areas that I have to bale, which the worse sections I would not try to bale wet, afraid it would push the tractor too much. I hard heard somewhere that 1992 was the first year for that baler, but I am not sure if that is right or not. I just don't want something that I will have to constantly work on, although it is nice to know that it is not to bad if I have to do anything.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay

I never had to do anything to my baler other than change the teeth and a couple chains. Also replaced a sprocket or two. For around 500 rolls a year it should be plenty of baler for you. We put around 1100-1200 rolls with ours a year for several years. It didn't push my kubota and kubotas are known for being light and my little kubota had no weight. It was open station with no loader or 4wd, it did fine with it. Your john deere should be much heavier than my kubota. I think it would be a good baler for you! If it's in good shape, not wore out, and it was stored inside.


----------



## Tim/South

The 504 SI balers were considered pretty much bullet proof around here. I ran one for another guy and was impressed. Running the 504SI was one of the reasons I went with Vermeer when I bought a new baler.

As CC said, it will swallow some hay.

If it has a hydraulic tensioner and a monitor then it should be one of the later models. If it has baled a lot of hay then there might need some parts replaced to bring it up to snuff. A lot of nice balers have been traded in the last few years as people upgrade to net. The 504 SI is not a baler that you can have the net option added later if desired. The net option on that model was in it's infancy and not impressive.

I would call Vermeer and ask them about the silage ability. The folks at vermeer are very user friendly.


----------



## MtnHerd

Thanks for ask of the information. The net wrap would be nice, but I just can't see the extra money for me with no more bales than I produce. I can see why people are trading up, though. I think that is one of the main reasons the current owner is looking at selling it, so that he can get a net wrap machine.

I an not sure if it has been stored inside or not. Should I be able to hear some bearing chatter if it has not?


----------



## deadmoose

Probably different signs of outside storage depending on location. Putting in profile helps with responses. The sun does a number on anything sitting outside. HERE snow does as well. In other areas you may have other issues. Location in profile helps.


----------



## MtnHerd

Sorry, I thought it had been saved before. I guess I must have done something wrong. Was trying to do it on my phone.

Where the baler is located should be just sun and rain damage, they don't get a lot of snow. I figure damage from rain would be the biggest issue.


----------



## AndyL

With the 504 unless it's been abused, you can't go wrong for hay. Makes a good tight bale. Simple, easy to work on. The haylage, not sure. Haven't went that route.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay

The reason I brought it up about indoor/outdoor storage is when I bought mine from a guy he always left it outside. Once I bought it I rolled about 400 rolls with and had to replace almost 1800$ in bearings from what I'm assuming would of been the rain getting in the bearings. From my experience the sun is an enemy on the belts but I never had any issues with the belts. If it's been stored inside and not operated by a complete idiot I say go for it!! You will be more than pleased with the 504.


----------



## MtnHerd

Here are some pictures he sent me of the baler. I am going to try and go down tomorrow to hear it run and possibly bring it back home...


----------



## Tim/South

You can push and pull on the rollers and see if there is any obvious play. Can also do the same around the pick up area.

I would grease the wheel bearings before I pulled it home. The hubs should have a grease fitting.


----------



## MtnHerd

Thanks for the advice. I will definitely check those out.

Was not able to look at it today, scheduled to meet him tomorrow afternoon. I was thinking about taking my deckover trailer to haul it home on, if everything looks good. It is located about an hour and a half away, with half of that drive being on interstate. I was a little worried puling it that far and keeping it slow on the interstate.


----------



## MtnHerd

Plus it will most likely be dark before I get home, and I don't like pulling them after dark if I can help it.


----------

